# مراحل تطور الذرة



## ra.mi62 (11 يناير 2008)

​مراحل تطور*الذرة*​


​












جون دالتون
*قام جون دالتون بقول التالي:*
*- تتكون المادة من دقائق صغيرة تسمى الذرات .
2- ذرات العنصر الواحد لها الصفات نفسها من حيث الشكل والكتلة ، وتختلف في هذه الصفات عن غيرها من
    العناصر .
3- لا يمكن أن تنقسم الذرات أثناء التفاعل الكيميائي .  
4- التفاعل الكيميائي هو اتحاد ذرة أو أكثر من عنصر ما مع ذرة أو أكثر من عنصر آخر .*
*ذرة دالتون: *

مايكل فاراداي
*قال فاراداي أن الذرات تحتوي على جسيمات مكهربة تدعى إلكترونات و قام بتجارب تحليل أملاح*
*لم يضع فاراداي أي نموذج*


السير جوزيف طومسن
*قال أن الذرة تحتوي على جسيمات سالبة الشحنة وهي الإلكترونات ، فلا بد أن تحتوي الذرة على شحنات موجبة تبقي الذرة متعادلة ، وعليه فقد تصور أن الذرة جسم مشحون بشحنة موجبة تتوزع بداخله الإلكترونات سالبة الشحنة*
*نموذج طومسن* 
إرنست رذرفورد
*قام رذرفورد بتجربة تسليط أشعة ألفا على صفيحة من الذهب و كون استنتاجات أدت لنموذجه*
*لذا فنموذجه هو: تتكون الذرة من نواة صغيرة الحجم و كثيفة و موجبة الشحنة محاطة بإلكترونات صغيرة و سالبة الشحنة.*
*نموذج رذرفورد: *

نيلز بور
*افترض بور الأشياء التالية:*
*1- تدور الإلكترونات حول النواة في مدارات محددة و لها طاقات ثابتة و محددة.
2- عبر عن طاقة كل مدار بأرقام صحيحة من 1-7 سميت بالأعداد الكمية الرئيسية.*
*3- يتبع الإلكترون مساراً دائرياً حول النواة.*
*4- لا يفقد الإلكترون طاقة ما دام في مداره و إذا صعد لمدار أعلى فإنه يكتسب طاقة تسمى طيف امتصاص. و إذا نزل لمدار أدنى فإنه يفقد طاقة ضوئية تسمى طيف إنبعاث.*
*نموذج بور: *

*النموذج الذري الحديث**: تتكون الذرة من نواة تحتوي على الشحنة الموجبة (بروتونات) تتركز فيها معظم الكتلة محاطة بإلكترونات سالبة الشحنة تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة و لها خواص الموجات بموجب معادلة رياضية و موجودة في فراغ حول النواة يكون احتمال وجودها فيه أكثر من 90% تسمى المجالات الإلكترونية.*


*مقارنة التطور الذري:*


*دالتون*​*طومسن*​*رذرفورد*​*بور*​*النموذج الحديث*​​​
​*أساس النموذج*​*تتكون المادة من دقائق صغيرة تسمى ذرات و هي تدخل في التفاعلات دون أن تنقسم و ذرات العنصر لها نفس الخواص و هي تشبه كرة البلياردو*
*الذرة جسم مشحون بشحنة موجبة تتوزع بداخله الإلكترونات سالبة الشحنة و الذرة متعادلة أي السالبة تساوي الموجبة*
*تتكون الذرة من نواة صغيرة الحجم و كثيفة و موجبة الشحنة محاطة بإلكترونات صغيرة و سالبة الشحنة.*
*عن إمرار الضوء المنبعث من إنبوب التفريغ الكهربائي في منشور فإنه يتحلل إلى خطوط منفصلة و محددة حسب طاقتها أو ترددها تسى الطيف الخطي للعناصر*
*تتكون الذرة من نواة تحتوي على الشحنة الموجبة (بروتونات) تتركز فيها معظم الكتلة محاطة بإلكترونات سالبة الشحنة تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة و لها خواص الموجات بموجب معادلة رياضية و موجودة في فراغ حول النواة يكون احتمال وجودها فيه أكثر من 90% تسمى المجالات الإلكترونية.*
​​*التعديل على ما سبق*​*لم تكن الذرات معروفة و كانت المادة تعتمد على أساسات خاطئة و هو بين الأساس الحقيقي لها*
*دالتون لم يذكر شيء عن شحنات الذرة و لكن طمسن بين أن الذرة تحتوي على شحنات موجبة و سالبة*
*طمسن ذكر أن الذرة مصمتة و لكن رذرفورد بين أن معظم حجمها فراغ كما أنه بين أن الإلكترونات لا تنغمس في لذرة*
*أن بور حدد طاقة للإلكترونات و تحدث عن المجالات بينما لم يذكر رذرفورد عن الطاقة شيئاً و لا عن تحرك الإلكترونات*
*أنه وضع مبدأ الطبيعة المزدوجة أي أنه مادة و له خواص الموجات بينما بور قال أنها مادة و أنه وضع مبدأ عدم التأكد من تحديد مكان و سرعة الإلكترون بينما بور ادعى أنه يستطيع تحديدهم معاً و أنه وضع معادلة لتحديد حركة الإلكترونات الموجية*
​*العيوب و النواقص*​*أنه لم يذكر أي شيء يتعلق بحركتها أو شحناتها و قال أنها مصمتة*
*أن الإلكترونات تنغمس في الذرة و هذا يدل على أنها ثابتة و هذا خاطئ و قال أنها مصمتة*
*أنه إذا كانت الإلكترونات ساكنة فسوف تنجذب للنواة و لو كانت متحركة ستفقد الطاقة و تنجذب*
*أن ذرته مسطحة و أنه ادعى أنه يستطيع تحديد مكان و سرعة الإلكترون في آن واحد و أنه اعتبر الإلكترون مادة و عجز عن تفسير أطياف باقي العناصر*
*لم ترى الذرة إلا الآن و جميع ماهو موجود نظريات و هي مثبتة و لكن غير مرئية و الرؤية ستكون الدليل القاطع*
*الشكل*​


​


----------



## ra.mi62 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*

انا منتظر المشاركات الحلوة


----------



## nonogirl89 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*

موضوعك تماااااااام:t33:
ورائع جدا ويعتبر أهم اساسيات الكيميا كلها 
شكرا للموضوع الرائع والشرح المبسط 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*



> موضوعك تماااااااام:t33:
> ورائع جدا ويعتبر أهم اساسيات الكيميا كلها
> شكرا للموضوع الرائع والشرح المبسط
> ربنا يباركك​


 

شكرا على تشيعي الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*

شكرا على تشجيعي


----------



## assyrian girl (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*

*thx alot for ur nice topic
God bless you​*


----------



## قلم حر (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*

موضوع أساسي و مفيد .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مراحل تطور الذرة*



> موضوع أساسي و مفيد .
> شكرا جزيلا .


 
شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------

